# R5 ca



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Just went and saw a mate and his new R5 CA frame just come in, I picked it up and it's light as (51cm) he is heading to Europe next week for a holiday and taking his Olympic edition S2 (maybe S2) for the trip, has put a compact crank on and a 32 on the rear.

I will get some pics to put on here next week.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

*R5 CA pics*

Here are the pics, weight was 790gms, but that is with BB bearings, seat collar and the plastic bit to hold open/protect the rear stays.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome! Can't wait to see it built up


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks like a nice frame. I still have my R3 from way back when Cancellara won his first Paris-Roubaix. Just love that bike. 
If I didn't do so many renovations around the house, these last few years, I'd probably splurge the cash for a frame like that. 
Post some pics when you build it.

Edit: I meant to say when your friend builds it.


----------

